# Could I be ENFJ?



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I can't make up my standards


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I'm sure you can and I'm sure I'd get convinced,at least for a moment


If you're afraid of being judged, feel free to leave ENFJ on your profile, no matter what you think you may be.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyway,I think we should just agree to disagree.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Anyway,I think we should just agree to disagree.


If you are that convinced of your type, you're probably right.


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

BTW, you do strike me as ESFx, probably ESFJ. Don't fall into the trap of "only Ns are special and creative!" That's just annoying and elitist thinking, and I'm sick of seeing it around :frustrating: What you are doesn't boil down to four letters at all. MBTI is supposed to help you understand yourself better, not be a means of labeling everyone and slapping a stereotyped definition on them. Anyway, most ESFJ descriptions I come across are dull and rather demeaning and don't describe the type well (the same goes for ISFJ). They really don't give ESFJs enough credit at all.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> If you're afraid of being judged, feel free to leave ENFJ on your profile, no matter what you think you may be.


Oh,there's no need for that really.Better to be an accurate representation of ESFJ than disgrace to ENFJ.
Besides,I think I'm gonna put unknown for now.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

EthereaEthos said:


> If you are that convinced of your type, you're probably right.


Oh,I wasn't talking about that,I was referring to objective/subjective thing.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw you mention in another thread that you don't have compassion for people. I don't see how a Fe dom could be like that. As Fe is a basically a feeling process that mirrors other people. If the environment is disturbed, Fe is disturbed. Fe feels into people.

And you want to be a specific type, and don't want to be another. So that is going to taint any testing, or objective evaluation of functions. As you will see what you want to see. I resisted my type at first too.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

It's not as simple as 'no compassion'

Hmm...not sure.I first got ESFP and I find it to be just as 'bad' as ESFJ.I also got ESTP,ENFP and few others and I wasn't exactly thrilled with any of them,not even ENFJ.The point is,I managed to ignore my wants and I answered the way that's truthful and consistent with how I was when I was younger,how I really feel,etc.If I really faked and convinced myself I was something I'm not,I'd now have xNTJ on my profile and no one could tell me it's wrong


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> It's not as simple as 'no compassion'
> 
> Hmm...not sure.I first got ESFP and I find it to be just as 'bad' as ESFJ.I also got ESTP,ENFP and few others and I wasn't exactly thrilled with any of them,not even ENFJ.The point is,I managed to ignore my wants and I answered the way that's truthful and consistent with how I was when I was younger,how I really feel,etc.If I really faked and convinced myself I was something I'm not,I'd now have xNTJ on my profile and no one could tell me it's wrong


Have you tried this short, 5 question test?

Free personality test (short version) | 16 Personality Types


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Have you tried this short, 5 question test?
> 
> Free personality test (short version) | 16 Personality Types


It's impossible to choose.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Living dead said:


> It's impossible to choose.


Which ones are hard? Are any easy? They are all pretty easy for me.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Like,E/I ones for example.I dislike being alone,I hate listening,prefer talking,etc.,but I'm too self conscious to start conversations with people I don't know well,am private(some people seem to think I'm not though,so I guess I don't share as much as I'd want to),over think things I'm saying and doing.In addition,I have body dysmorphia which is basically appearance OCD,plus seeing/feeling things about one's appearance that aren't really there and in my case need to get many compliments and stuff because that's what creates what I see with my own two eyes.So,when talking,I often obsess over how I look,do people think I'm good enough for them,etc.

Also,other questions seem to be stereotypical.MBTI isn't about those obvious things most of this test mentions.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Living dead said:


> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/175601-esfp-something-else.html
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/193634-had-enough-mbti.html
> 
> What do you think?
> ...




In order for me to type you, I will need to ask you a few questions:

Do you consider yourself fixed in your beliefs, or do you find your opinions and beliefs changeable? Ok for example, when you have a strong opinion about something, but you received some new information from your surroundings that contradicts your old beliefs, do you end up changing your old beliefs? Do you end up re-analyzing your entire belief system? Or do you just stick to your old belief system? 


And let's imagine this scenario: So you drive this car and ended up getting into a car accident, would you use this as a learning experience and be more cautious when driving in future, or would you just give up on driving forever?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I got ENTP:laughing:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> In order for me to type you, I will need to ask you a few questions:
> 
> Do you consider yourself fixed in your beliefs, or do you find your opinions and beliefs changeable? Ok for example, when you have a strong opinion about something, but you received some new information from your surroundings that contradicts your old beliefs, do you end up changing your old beliefs? Do you end up re-analyzing your entire belief system? Or do you just stick to your old belief system?
> 
> ...


I don't even know what 'beliefs' mean.Belief for me is believing my nose is weird and my forehead too whatever and that's awful and only thing that can change that belief is putting at least 50 bad liars from different backgrounds on lie detector and ask them if I'm pretty.If 90% of them says I am,my belief will change.
That's how I think.Not all my beliefs are really like that,but they have the same purpose and it works the same way with all of them.

I'd probably be more cautious for few weeks,but then I'd stop thinking about it.Something like that can happen no matter how careful you are,right?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry if I sound negative towards questions,I'm really not.It's just that sometimes they are really hard to answer and I realise how shallow and empty I sound answering them,but I don't know any better.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Living dead said:


> I don't even know what 'beliefs' mean.Belief for me is believing my nose is weird and my forehead too whatever and that's awful and only thing that can change that belief is putting at least 50 bad liars from different backgrounds on lie detector and ask them if I'm pretty.If 90% of them says I am,my belief will change.
> That's how I think.Not all my beliefs are really like that,but they have the same purpose and it works the same way with all of them.
> 
> I'd probably be more cautious for few weeks,but then I'd stop thinking about it.Something like that can happen no matter how careful you are,right?



 
Your first paragraph seems like a Ti user. My xNTP brother actually answered the same way as you. 
And second paragraph sounds like an Ni user. 
I happened to know someone who is an ISTJ and he got into this car accident and ever since then he doesn't drive anymore. I noticed that Si users would incorporate their past experiences into their future. 
Ni users would be more forward-looking. They won't let setbacks and obstacles stop them from doing a certain thing again in future. 

Since you use Ni and Ti, I conclude ENFJ as your type. Actually I predicted your type as ENFJ earlier, but I just asked those questions because I wanna clarify my gut feelings.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Sorry if I sound negative towards questions,I'm really not.It's just that sometimes they are really hard to answer and I realise how shallow and empty I sound answering them,but I don't know any better.


Try this:

Please rate how each statement describes you on a scale of 1-10. I would prefer if you did this in a quote or by copying and pasting, instead of just listing the numbers and your answers. This is a fairly long questionnaire, 26 questions, and some may be fairly difficult to rate. Thank you in advance!

1. I am energized by living life to the fullest, doing things based on spur of the moment decisions, being free and happily taking part in the world around me.

2. I am energized by dreaming up ideas about what the future could hold, coming up with possibilities, and losing myself in my wandering imaginings.

3. I am energized by maintaining normalcy, sticking with what feels good and beneficial, and fulfilling my sense of duty with those who I am loyal to.

4. I am energized by seeking an underlying purpose in life, by finding the meaning of things to me alone, and believing in my visions even if they may be disproven.

5. I am energized by completing tasks effectively, setting a schedule and sticking to it, and by making claims and assertions about by stance on the world.

6. I am energized by relating with other people, helping others with their tasks, and being praised in return for my kind and accommodating nature.

7. I am energized when I criticize the world around me, seek the ultimate, logical truth, and point out discrepancies and faults in others’ actions and words.

8. I am energized when I stay true to what I believe in, doing what I feel is right, and sticking to my view of the world in the face of adversity.

9. I have a strong sense of personal freedom, and refuse to both control others and be controlled myself.

10. I am constantly enamored by what is new and exciting, and abandon what I previously desired for the potential of the fresh.

11. I have strong ties to both people and things, and many objects I own have an intense sentimental value.

12. I tend to see the world in a different way than everyone else, and have a strong desire to make my vision a reality.

13. I generally do things in the most widely accepted way, believing that following directions and sticking to methods creates the proper outcome.

14. I can easily change my outer demeanor to suit the current situation, and can adapt my facade to cater to outside needs.

15. I have a need to find perfect descriptions for things, and have a desire to give people, objects, and concepts definite labels.

16. I have very strong inner emotions that I have difficulty expressing, except in private and intimate ways.

17. I can have negative visions of the future, believing something bad is inevitable or not thinking through the consequences of my actions.

18. I can become depressed and withdrawn from the world, obsessing over minor details and hypochondriacal symptoms.

19. I am fearful of what is unknown to me, seeing horrible possibilities and devastating outcomes in great multitude,

20. I can become adversarial to the outside world and perfectionistic, controlling over how things look and indulgent in sensual pleasure.

21. I am extremely sensitive to my inner emotional states, but have no way of showing these intense, gnawing feelings.

22. I am prone to making stereotypical judgments, imposing qualities on others based on caricatures and assumptions.

23. I am lacking in my ability to effectively relate to others, occasionally doing things considered inappropriate or improper.

24. I can become scathingly critical of others, saying things with no logical backing, only to make me feel better about myself.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Isn't the first one actually more Te,maybe even Fe since it's about values and would surely cause a very emotional reaction?

I agree with Ni thing for this particular example.
However,I do have Si reactions to similar stuff.Like,I don't eat eggs since I found a baby chicken in one years ago and MANY food related things like that,but I'm pretty sure there are other examples that are about more important things,social things maybe,like "DON'T talk to... about...ever again"
I think it's mostly about desensitization though.Like,I'd know I HAVE TO drive again,but I'd be extremely careful and then I'd just stop being careful over time.
With eggs I don't have an opportunity because they are rarely prepared in my house and maybe once a month when they are I'm like "No thanks,I'll pass" because I remember what happened years ago.If I was forced to eat them every day,I'd just forget about it.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Yes not fe+ne. What do you think anyway ?

Fe is your kinda weaker here.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> Yes not fe+ne. What do you think anyway ?
> 
> Fe is your kinda weaker here.


I disagree, but would love to hear your backing.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

She enjoys the probility of having multiple personality disorders, thus making her special and unique. Can it get more Ne?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

> How do you react toward people who treats you rudely? Do you kill them with kindness and try to win them over? Or do you find this idea sort of foolish?


I love it when people treat me rudely because it gives me opportunity to treat them rudely without being seen as too bad or impolite.
I do start acting nice before I cross the line though.

And someone here has told me I sounded like INFJ child.I know I was extremely clingy,dependent,insecure,fearful,but also stubborn, somewhat bossy and always either laughing or crying.I don't remember much about those 'important' things from childhood and my parents remember even less,so...I guess my nannies and kindergarten teachers are only people who know.I do remember I also had some fears of abandonment,I was always worried that one day my mother wouldn't pick me up from kindergarten and stuff like that.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I still don't know how I use my Ne IN POSITIVE WAY(you know,other than being crazy and stuff)


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Do you know how to use Fe positively? 

Anyway I dont wanna argue much as typing is just guessing the most probable.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I just want to know why exactly am I ENTP in your opinion.
I'm not saying it's impossible and I'm DEFINITELY not saying I don't wanna be one,I just wanna know what exactly makes you think my Ne is so strong.

And lol,yeah,I don't use any function properly,but Ne seems to be just plain insanity when I use it.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Thats exactly what Ne is for me, crazziness. HaH


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol,all right.
Me being a Ne dom makes perfect sense then


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Living dead said:


> Lol,all right.
> Me being a Ne dom makes perfect sense then


But Ne is not craziness for Ne doms and aux.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

lol,I know,it's like that from crashbandicoot's perspective only.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@Living dead - There are some really abysmal examples in any type. Don't let all the sensor bias affect you. I'd hang out with and have better conversations with a cool ESFJ over a wormy INTP any day. Not that INTPs are wormy... I, for example, am not wormy... but I am saying that N is not a free pass to awesome. Just as likely it is a free pass to being creepy in a basement or some intolerable ideologue. 

Cool is cool and tertiary Ne is cool. You know I have always thought you were an S and I still do. I am on board with ESFJ, though I don't explicitly know what type you are. You are apparently in my blind spot. 

This, unfortunately, means I have to have you killed. I am sorry.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Lol,ok then,I'm actually flattered roud:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I've been thinking a lot about my type and at this point I'm 99% sure I use Fe,Si,Ne,Ti,but I really don't think I'm a Fe dom or feeler at all because I'm actually quite logical,I don't really think in terms of values,but I do feel embarrassment and other people's negative emotions regarding me(for example,awkward silence is the worst thing in the world imo) often,so I guess that looks like F in my posts,especially because this is a very stressful period of my life with having to get into college and all.I do tend to do stuff that defy any kind of logic and common sense,like,right now I'm lying to my father about my grades just to preserve positive atmosphere in house and avoid his disappointment although I know all he'd do if he found out is make me study which would be excellent for me.
I feel like automatically process more logically,but then I remember "If you do that people will think..." and then I modify my way of thinking and behaviour a bit.
I'd say ENTP,but I don't think Si is my inferior,I use it a lot and my Ne isn't that strong and with INTP my Ti probably isn't stronger than Ne and really,I can imagine a Ti dom version of me and it would be very different from how I am now.Also,I think I'm too much of a control freak for any kind of P,in a way that everything must be 'correct',100% certain,I must know what people are thinking,I can't stand uncertainty,worst nightmare for me is not knowing what to do next,how will things I do be perceived,etc.
I can get obsessive and perfectionistic to the point of just giving up and becoming the opposite of perfectionist.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding certain functions,maybe I don't even use the ones I mentioned above.


----------

